# Crank Pulley Bolt Size?



## adoringava (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi guys! My crank pulley fell out(and Im not really exaggerating here) and the bolt is no where to be found. I have the pulley itself, and someone that can put it back together-but I need to know the size of the bolt. I think its a 27mm head? but I have no clue as to the length and if theres specific threading issues on the bolt I should be looking for? 
I have a 93 240sx w/ the KA24DE engine. I checked local salvage yards and there arent any 240s around, and before I call these places again looking for an altima I figured Id see if any of you know and I can go straight to the store and get the exact bolt(I also dont want to pay Nissan $15 for the stupid thing)

Any info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

adoringava said:


> Hi guys! My crank pulley fell out(and Im not really exaggerating here) and the bolt is no where to be found. I have the pulley itself, and someone that can put it back together-but I need to know the size of the bolt. I think its a 27mm head? but I have no clue as to the length and if theres specific threading issues on the bolt I should be looking for?
> I have a 93 240sx w/ the KA24DE engine. I checked local salvage yards and there arent any 240s around, and before I call these places again looking for an altima I figured Id see if any of you know and I can go straight to the store and get the exact bolt(I also dont want to pay Nissan $15 for the stupid thing)
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!



You'd have better luck getting it from Nissan. You're gonna be searching for a needle in wreckin yard!!!


----------

